# Mellow Yellow...>>>



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Received this watch from Thailand today, always fancied one of these yellow ones.

Don't seem to see them around to much, I believe they were made for the USA market??

Is it the same as the orange one? ..ahem....Jason, does your Orange one have the same dial etc.

First impressions are of the usual high quality SS Seiko case, the dial is refreshing and highly visible. The black surround to the markers is a great touch - perhaps the hands would have benefitted from the same treatment.

All in all, very pleased and makes a pleasant change to black.

Derek

(pic taken under flourescent lighting)


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

..... hmmm very nice quite unusual methinks....I like


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Bloody nice. I love the Bill Yao version - but auto only watches aren't much good to me


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Errrrrr Derek............

You were referring to the watch & not your avatar?


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I have that same watch. It is one of my favorite weekend watches (a bit load for work).


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

No great fan of Seikos, but, what a super photograph, you can see the quality that Seiko owners rave about.

Paul D


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That could certainly come and live at my house.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Paul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> No great fan of Seikos, but, what a super photograph, you can see the quality that Seiko owners rave about.
> 
> Paul D










Hi Paul I know its each to there own .....just interested to know ,wondered why Seikos dont float ya boat?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thats definetly one on my future shopping list!

Your avtar's not too bad either......jeez it practically jumps at you


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

The Black Monster is one of my all time favorite watches. I really want to like other Seiko divers, but can't get past those hands.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi Paul I know its each to there own .....just interested to know ,wondered why Seikos dont float ya boat?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Paul said:


> Hi Paul I know its each to there own .....just interested to know ,wondered why Seikos dont float ya boat?


Hi all,

Probably because i've never handled or worn one. I used to be the same with Japanese cars till I bought a Xedos.









Paul D


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Derek...No mine has different shaped indicies and different seconds hand









That does look very nice though...Might get one myself


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Many thanks for comments Gents



> Errrrrr Derek............
> 
> You were referring to the watch & not your avatar?


Hi Paul

Yes, it was the watch











> That could certainly come and live at my house.


Stan, do you mean the watch









Many thanks Jason for the photo - I thought your's had round indicies, it is the model SKX011J.

All the best

Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think Stan meant your avatar!









Lovely picture Derek, I'm smitten with that one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Both Derek,

But I'd probably get more use out of the Seiko!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Cheers Paul, appreciate the comment from the resident photo expert.

Stan if you strapped a couple of automatics to her wrist's then you could keep those auto's running - now that's useful









Derek


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

The yellow one is available in the US but only at Seiko outlet stores as far as I know. Most Seiko divers in retail stores here (at least in the Boston area) are quartz.

I bought one recently but don't like it as well as the orange or black monsters. It has a Singapore movement too. This one has a lighter weight bracelet that rattles when worn. The monsters don't. I'm not complaining; it is a great $150.00 watch and is about 5 seconds fast a day when it is worn for more thaqn 2 or 3 days.


----------

